# The Georgia Classic



## Rockin Rooster (May 22, 2007)

I know it's still a week and a half away but I'm not going to get burned like I did last time, waiting until the day before the contest to pick up my competition meats. Who's planning on going to Cartersville, GA on the 1st and 2nd? Rockin Rooster's BBQ is planning on arriving early Friday morning. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------

